# 2008 VW Jetta - IPod Adapter randomly stopped working



## AlternaChic2002 (Feb 29, 2008)

About 3-4 weeks ago, my IPod adapter just stopped working. The adapter is located in the console between the 2 front seats, and was factory-installed when I bought the car brand new, off the lot. 
I had some issues when I initially bought the car, trying to figure out how it worked. My stereo console has a 6-CD Changer and Sirius installed. The car manual's wording was a bit confusing at first, but I figured out that the IPod adapter used the CD mode to read it, and any CDs loaded had to be removed for it to see the IPod. 
A few weeks ago, I switched a new CD into the unit and removed my IPod, as I've done several times before. Except this time, when I ejected the CD and tried to go back to IPod mode, it read "No CD" on the stereo display and wouldn't detect my IPod. I've turned the stereo on and off multiple times, and even inserted other CDs and ejected them - nothing works. I tried a friend's IPod in the adapter, and it did the same thing, so I know it's not my IPod. I also noticed that the adapter is actively charging my IPod, so I believe the adapter itself works. I'm guessing there's a communication problem between the adapter and the car stereo?
I plan to take it in to the dealership when I can, but I haven't had the time to deal with it the past few weeks, and thought maybe someone here would have some insight, and possibly save me the trip...?

_Modified by AlternaChic2002 at 12:36 PM 12-13-2008_


_Modified by AlternaChic2002 at 12:37 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## AlternaChic2002 (Feb 29, 2008)

*UPDATE: 2008 VW Jetta - IPod Adapter randomly stopped working (AlternaChic2002)*

I took my car to the dealership to get this problem fixed. I dropped the car off in the morning, and was informed in the afternoon that the tech reseated the adapter in the armwrest, and then re-programmed the stereo computer. When I picked it up that evening, the service department staff was gone, so I didn't get the chance to test the fix while someone was still there. When they re-programmed the stereo, they completely screwed up the interface between the stereo and the IPod.
When I bought the car, I wasn't sure how to operate the adapter, but after researching online, I was able to find that the IPod is accessed via CD mode when there are no CDs in the drive. The screen reads numbers 1-5 as the first 5 playlists on my IPod, and 6 plays all songs. Point being, I can control the IPod from the stereo.
But now that they re-programmed the stereo, it doesn't go through the CD mode anymore. I plug the IPod into the armwrest adapter, and the screen shows AUX IN at the top. There is a faint whistling noise in the background, similar to an FM transmitter's white noise. I have to physically start the song I want on the IPod itself because there are no controls to skip songs on the stereo screen at all. So every time I want to skip a song or change a playlist, I have to remove the IPod from the armwrest, select it, and put it back in. Not only is this a huge hassle, but it's damaging to my IPod, having to disconnect and reconnect so often. It will eventually wear out the connector.
My theory is that they programmed the stereo as though the IPod adapter was in the glove box, with a cord reaching out, so you can control the IPod by hand on your dash. But being in the armwrest, it presents the complications I've listed above.
I called the dealership back, and explained all of this. They said they would look at it again, but the guy told me his tech doesn't know how else to program the stereo.
Can anyone suggest a fix for this? I am very quickly losing my patience with this dealership...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: 2008 VW Jetta - IPod Adapter randomly stopped working (AlternaChic2002)*

That just dosent sound right. Call us up maybe we can help.


----------

